# Vitamin B6



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Vitamin B6 takes the edge off DP. Get some.

EDIT: Just make sure its ok for you to take it.


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

My mom bought me a bottle of B6, I was taking it for a couple of weeks then I just sort of forgot. I'll have to take it again


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

I stopped taking it after it turned my days into sweaty, panic-ridden obstacles. Based on my experiences with this supplement I cannot endorse it.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Dawn said:


> I stopped taking it after it turned my days into sweaty, panic-ridden obstacles. Based on my experiences with this supplement I cannot endorse it.


It'll do that for a week or two.


----------

